# GPS Mount



## dlane (Apr 23, 2018)

Good lookin mount ,Kinda blocks your view though dose it work on the passenger side too ?


----------



## 682bear (Apr 23, 2018)

dlane said:


> Good lookin mount ,Kinda blocks your view though dose it work on the passenger side too ?



Not really... it doesn't block any more than it does with the suction cup mount on the windsheild.

-Bear


----------

